# Irregular periods leading up to FET



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, wonder if there's anyone who has been in the same boat as me -we are waiting to have our first FET after our first failed fresh transfer in May, and my specialist wanted me to have a day 21 investigation scan before we do so. Tomorrow is day 21 of my cycle and I'm booked in for my scan, but lovely AF has decided to arrive this morning, great timing! My cycle has been a bit out of kilter recently due to the stress of moving house, but I'm now really worried that we'll have to wait until next month, or even until my period is more regular than 20 days. We're on the NHS so have an appt with our specialist on 4th September, I'm also worried we'll have to delay this, which means realistically waiting until end of October/start of November given the NHS waiting times at Hammersmith. Has anyone had a similar experience to this, ie having irregular periods leading up to an FET?  Any advice would be really helpful, thanks x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Rosie, 

Blimey, you have to wonder why this can never be easy (or even straight forward) don't you    I'm so sorry that you're left with these worries.

I don't have any experience with the NHS, as we had to go private, but I did have massively messed up cycles.  We were told to have at least 2 bleeds between tries, I did but they were all over the place.  For our second cycle (after an early miscarriage following the first), my period was 21 days late and then 10 days early.  It was 4 days early before my FET.

I have always had the most clockwork, almost down to the second, periods.  I think in over a decade I have ever only been a day late once or twice.  I never even experienced PMT before, not even a slight twinge before starting every month.  Since starting IVF my periods have been all over the place, PMT has hit with a vengence and ovulation is exceptionally painful and goes on for a week.  It's like I have a completely different body  

I think that IVF does mess up your cycle massively for some of us.  On top of that, you have the stress of a cycle, moving house and the run up to an FET.  Your poor body could just be having a whoa moment  

I was so massively stressed and desperate to try again after each cycle that I think I probably didn't listen to my body.  I ploughed on as quickly as possible and, because we were private with no waiting list, that meant starting the very second we could.

In hindsight, now my journey has ended, I wish that I could turn back the clock and let my body do it's thing and settle before trying again.  My clinic's approach was that a bleed was a bleed and that meant it was ok to start again (its just my head that says I should have waited).

That's only my experience though lovely.  Your last try was in May and that should be enough time for your body to repair.  It could well be the stress of life in general that has just caused a little blip.

Delaying is hugely scary and it means waiting on hold for even longer.  I hope that you find some answers at your appointment on the 4th.  Wishing you so much luck xx


----------



## ema1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi 

I always had very messy periods. After my fresh IVF cycle the periods were somewhere between 21and 25 days. After the first FET they were every 28-32 days. I haven't got a period yet after a mc but I'm not hopeful for something more accurate. Before I started my IVF journey they were as messy so I don't think I will have anything regular ever. These being said I will always have to go for a medicated FET cycle. This way the control your hormones so that they do the transfer at the right time. After my fist FET I even had to start the medication the same day my AF arrived. I was very worried, but my clinic told me not to worry. Everything went very well and I responded well to the treatment. The only downside was that it wasn't to be. So, don't worry about it, I'm sure they know how to deal with your irregular cycles.

Best luck with your treatment.


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Molly99 and Ema1978 -this morning I was feeling very isolated and worried about my upcoming scan and appointment, but after your words of advice and experience, I feel I can go tomorrow armed with so much knowledge and positivity. It helps so much to hear from someone who has had a similar situation (although I'm very sad to hear about your experiences, it really is such a rocky road this IVF one). 

Our specialist did give us the option of a natural or medicated FET, but it seems that I'm not going to have a choice, unless I wait until my cycles become regular again, but who knows when that could be!

Thank you both so much again, your advice has been invaluable xx


----------

